# Fonts



## Hassles (Jun 11, 2011)

Periodically this forum displays with a seldom seen "system font" and not the usual font. I have previously been able to back-track through my passages and all is normal but......not at this time.....very weird stuff.....oddly enough Ebay does the same....damn - that makes it my problem - double damn!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Can you post a screenshot of what you are seeing?

Jeff M


----------

